# Blindleistungsregelung BHKW + PV



## elmoklemme (12 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mühe mich jetzt schon geraume Zeit mit einer Regelung ab und bekomme es nicht ans Laufen.

Ich bekomme vom Netzbetreiber einen Sollwert für die Blindleistung einer Erzeugeranlage bestehend aus zwei BHKWs und mehreren PV Anlagen.
Als Steuerung kommt ein Wago Controller mit Codesys 2.3 zu Einsatz.
Die Anbindung zur PV läuft über einen Solarlog mit Modbus/TCP Schnittstelle, die Anbindung zu den BHKWs über Profibus.


Dazu habe ich einen PID Regler mit Kp: 0,7 und Ti: 500, Td: 0 Aufruf in einem extra Task alle 1000ms. 
Mein Problem ist ein starkes Schwingen des Istwerts und damit auch der Stellgröße (selbst wenn ich erst mal nur ein BHKW regele und die PV außer Acht lasse). 
Leider bin ich absolut kein Profi in Bezug auf Regelungen, aber soweit ich mich eingelesen habe sollten diese Parameter die Regelung schon recht langsam machen, oder?
Den Istwert lasse ich bereits über einen Tiefpass laufen, um ein wenig ruhiger zu werden. Wie bekomme ich die Regelung beruhigt?
Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp?
Vielen Dank euch.

Gruß Elmoklemme


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Was bedeutet starkes Schwingen des Istwertes genau?
Kannst Du mal Tracen, dann das Diagramm mal posten?


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Die Istwerte werden über Profibus eingesammelt?
Schwanken die bereits ab BHKW stark?


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Ah, die PV Werte kommen via Modbus, gehen dann via Profibus an die BHKW,


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Warum den regler Task mit 1000ms?
Könnte es an der Task Priorität liegen, wird wegen höherer Prio's weiterer Task der Regler Task vielleicht abgebrochen?
Was kann man im PLC Browser über die Task Zeiten oder mit HTOP sehen?


----------



## elmoklemme (12 April 2021)

Nein der Istwert für die Regelung kommt per Datenkommunikation aus dem Schutzgerät aus der Übergabe NS/MS (Netzverknüpfungspunkt).
Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt, das Schwingen wird schon von meiner Regelung verursacht. Ohne Regelung auf einen konkreten Sollwert ist der Istwert auch konstant.
Schwingen bedeutet in dem Fall z.B.: Sollwert 90kvar Istwert: 50-150kvar mit teils noch kurzen heftigen Spitzen. Dabei hält er den Sollwert aber auch teilweise mehrere Sekunden bei 80-100kvar, was vermutlich akzeptabel wäre. Darum bin ich einfach der Meinung die Regelung darf nur träge auf größere Istwertänderungen reagieren.
Am BHKW ist ja auch noch eine Regelung unterlagert, die die Kompensationsanlage steuert und auch Zeit braucht sich intern auszuregeln.
Tracen müsste ich dann bei Bedarf wenn ich wieder an der Anlage bin.


----------



## elmoklemme (12 April 2021)

Zum Aufbau nochmals:

Es gibt einen Sollwert für Q vom Netzbetreiber auf unsere Steuerung.
Der Istwert wird am Einspeisepunkt von der Messung am Schutzgerät ausgelesen.
Regeln kann ich dann Q über Profibus an den BHKWs und über den Solarlog mit Modbus auf den Wechselrichtern der PV.
Der Task war auch schon bei 100ms.


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Die Sprünge können auf den Regler eingegrenzt werden?
z.B: Ist der Sollwert an der AO Klemmen 0-10V oder 4..20mA sauber, können  Einkopplung auf den Verbindungen ausgeschlossen werden?

--#7 kam Zeitgleich, hat sich dadurch ausgeschlossen

Ist der Sollwert+ Reglertägheit genauso unruhrig wie der Istwert?


----------



## dingo (12 April 2021)

Dann würde ich die Taskprioritäten prüfen


----------



## winnman (12 April 2021)

Oder das ganze bei dir wesentlich schneller machen.

Du schreibst, du hast den IW bedämpft -> SW wird vorgegeben, Blindleistung wird verändert, bis du den neuen IW hast liegen da schon ganz andere Verhältnisse vor.

SW dämpfen -> wahrscheinlich besser.

kp mal noch deutlich kleiner machen zum testen, bis sich das beruhigt.


----------



## elmoklemme (12 April 2021)

Wie klein kann ich den Kp den machen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 April 2021)

Was ist denn deine Stellgröße deines Blindleistungsreglers? Regelst du direkt die Generatorerregung, oder gibst du einem Controller den cos Phi vor auf den er dann regeln soll?


----------



## winnman (13 April 2021)

kp: musst du ausprobieren (kannst ja mal die SW Ausgabe aushängen und dann da mal rumspielen) alles >0 sollte zum Testen funktionieren, dann mal langsam erhöhen und schauen ab wann es schwingen anfängt.

Hast du bei den BHKW auch noch irgend welche Dämpungen/Verzögerungen drinnen?

I Anteil ev. mal ganz ausschalten, D auch weg und mal nur mit P starten.


----------



## elmoklemme (13 April 2021)

Meine Stellgröße ist Q. Die kann ich über eine Profibusschnittstelle an die BHKW weitergeben. Die BHKW wiederum haben unterlagert wieder eine Regelung einer Kompensationsanlage. Ich regle also ziemlich indirekt. Noch komplizierter wird es dann wenn die PV Anlagen eingebunden werden. Bis der Wert über den Solarlog an den Wechselrichter ausgeregelt wird und ich über den Messwert am Netzverknüpfungspunkt reagieren kann dauerte es ewig. Darum möchte ich es erst Mal nur mit den BHKWs in den Griff bekommen.
Werde morgen den Kp anpassen und nochmal spielen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 April 2021)

Warum regelst du denn überhaupt? Du brauchst die geforderte Blindleistung doch nur auf die Erzeuger aufteilen und dann vorgeben, d.h. du steuerst nur.
Wenn du so wie jetzt unterlagerte Regler hast, dann muss dein übergeordneter Regler immer wesentlich langsamer sein.


----------



## elmoklemme (14 April 2021)

Regelung muss ich weil ich die Blindleistung am Netzverknüpfungspunkt bereitstellen muss. Die Anlage hat ja auch Verbraucher die dynamisch Blindleistung verursachen.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (19 April 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Oder das ganze bei dir wesentlich schneller machen.



@elmoklemme: Hast du das denn schon gemacht? Es ist doch m.E. ein Irrglaube, den Regler "träger" / "langsamer" zu machen, indem man die Aufrufzeit so lang macht. 
Ich habe es auf Anhieb nicht gefunden, aber es gibt von Siemens eine Hilfe / Anwendungsbeispiel, in dem wird die Einrichtung eines PID super erklärt, ebenfalls ist dort eine Aussage zur Aufrufzeit zu finden (Stichwort: Systemantwort). Schau da mal bitte nach. Ansonsten wurden die Tipps ja schon genannt. P-Anteil anfangen, dann D, dann I (wenn I überhaupt notwendig).


----------



## elmoklemme (19 April 2021)

Hey, ich habe den Aufruf der Task wieder auf 100ms parametriert. Den P Anteil habe ich wie beschrieben nochmals wesentlich kleiner gemacht. Damit komm ich mit den BHKWs mittlerweile glaub ich ganz gut zu Recht. Die Kombination aus BHKWs und PV Anlagen steht noch zur Inbetriebnahme aus.


----------

